# New Traffic Laws



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't think anyone has posted this yet - I've been meaning to!

20 new rules to remember for Spanish road users | In English | EL PAÍS


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I don't think anyone has posted this yet - I've been meaning to!
> 
> 20 new rules to remember for Spanish road users | In English | EL PAÍS


This is one that could effect forum members
*9. Foreign residents must register their vehicles.* Because foreigners living in Spain were not under the obligation to register their cars here, in practice it was difficult to get them to pay traffic fines or submit to controls. The new regulations will determine the deadlines and conditions for vehicle registration.
But I understand that it's not in force yet.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is one that could effect forum members
> *9. Foreign residents must register their vehicles.* Because foreigners living in Spain were not under the obligation to register their cars here, in practice it was difficult to get them to pay traffic fines or submit to controls. The new regulations will determine the deadlines and conditions for vehicle registration.
> But I understand that it's not in force yet.


have to say that has confused me - I thought cars had to be registered/rematriculated already 

hopefully the timescale/deadlines _will _be clarified


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I find some things a bit odd or I would change.

No 1. Should be mandatory for all people.

No 6. Why, it's not needed, don't do it.

No7. I guess that's good news, I find it odd there was a minimum speed limit in the first place

No 9. I thought you already had to register your car? Up until now you didn't have to?

No 14. Ridiculous.


----------



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

They are not in force until later this year, after the detailed implementation regulations are published in June.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I was surprised about restrictions on people with cancer-bet hardly anyone knew of this.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> I was surprised about restrictions on people with cancer-bet hardly anyone knew of this.


Least of all the people with cancer!!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

extranjero said:


> I was surprised about restrictions on people with cancer-bet hardly anyone knew of this.


Absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

I like the new law that will enforce anyone in a city riding a bike, and who is under 16, they must wear a cycle helmet. I'm not sure about increasing the motorway speed limit to. 130kph, also, reducing the speed limit in some rural areas by 10kph, that may prove unpopular


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

*New traffic Laws from tomorrow 9th May 2014*

Apparently a lot of traffic law changes from 9th May 2014. Has anyone got full details (preferably in English for those who don't understand Spanish)?

This was the announcement in Él País back in March:
On the right track | In English | EL PAÃ�S


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Apparently a lot of traffic law changes from 9th May 2014. Has anyone got full details (preferably in English for those who don't understand Spanish)?
> 
> This was the announcement in Él País back in March:
> On the right track | In English | EL PAÃ�S



Blog | Legal4Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Not a complete set, but here's an El País article with many of them
20 new rules to remember for Spanish road users | In English | EL PAÃ�S

From Xabia's link, what does this mean?
7. Drivers have much higher duties to ensure the safety of cyclists of all ages.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Apparently a lot of traffic law changes from 9th May 2014. Has anyone got full details (preferably in English for those who don't understand Spanish)?
> 
> This was the announcement in Él País back in March:
> On the right track | In English | EL PAÃ�S


These changes have been widely reported in English in free local ex pat press, and on expat info sites


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

*Theory test question*

My son has just taken a 'draft' theory test and has failed one of the questions. Does anyone know what the situation is in Spain?

*Question;*
"How many triangles should you display when your car breaks down?"
*Answer;*
"ONE"

He answered two - one in front and one behind (and got it wrong). 

If it is only one, why must we carry two in the car?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

extranjero said:


> These changes have been widely reported in English in free local ex pat press, and on expat info sites


Unless you live in an expat area, you won't necessarily get any expat newspapers. Apart from that most of them are pitched at somewhere below the _Sun_ and are often full of errors.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Snikpoh,

Who knows, I have taken those theory tests and they are terrible to get to grips with. The translation is poor Spanglish, often you get the same answer as two of the 3 multiple choice options which are the right answer and it's a lucky dip which one is the correct one. That's not the worst of it though.

From what I can gather with the triangles you only put one at the rear if you are on a motorway/ highway and two with one at the front if you are on a regular road with two directions of travel.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> My son has just taken a 'draft' theory test and has failed one of the questions. Does anyone know what the situation is in Spain?
> 
> *Question;*
> "How many triangles should you display when your car breaks down?"
> ...


It is my understanding that there should be two behind the vehicle one at 100m and the other, (I think) at 50m


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Blog | Legal4Spain


Thanks for that


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I have the book in front of me and you have to be a minimum of 50meters and visible from 100 meters.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> Snikpoh,
> 
> Who knows, I have taken those theory tests and they are terrible to get to grips with. The translation is poor Spanglish, often you get the same answer as two of the 3 multiple choice options which are the right answer and it's a lucky dip which one is the correct one. That's not the worst of it though.
> 
> From what I can gather with the triangles you only put one at the rear if you are on a motorway/ highway and two with one at the front if you are on a regular road with two directions of travel.


What translation? This is all in Spanish.

I knew one had to be at 50m but I didn't know the second should be at 100m - maybe this second one is optional?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

An autoescuela should be able to offer their theory exams in English since you can take the exam in English at Trafico.
I think it's entirely up to the school though to offer it and they are in charge of the practice translations.

At least I sincerely hope the Trafico one is not as muddled up.

No, there only has to be one place at the rear a minimum of 50 meters, it has to be visible from 100 meters though.
But this is just on a highway or roads with one direction of travel, on a regular road one needs to be place at both front and rear.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> An autoescuela should be able to offer their theory exams in English since you can take the exam in English at Trafico.
> I think it's entirely up to the school though to offer it and they are in charge of the practice translations.
> 
> At least I sincerely hope the Trafico one is not as muddled up.
> ...


snikpoh's son speaks Spanish fluently though - my daughter will also do her theory in Spanish

I do agree about the 'English' version - it's dreadful!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Unless you live in an expat area, you won't necessarily get any expat newspapers. Apart from that most of them are pitched at somewhere below the _Sun_ and are often full of errors.


You seem to be dismissive of the of ex pat press, yet you don't appear to read them!
Even if there are no papers in the area, there has been plenty on line about it.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> snikpoh's son speaks Spanish fluently though - my daughter will also do her theory in Spanish
> 
> I do agree about the 'English' version - it's dreadful!



Well yeah, I gather that now. 

But since I brought up the translation I was asked is all.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Even if there are no papers in the area, there has been plenty on line about it.


Baldi's original question was


> Has anyone got full details


He gave a link to one of the reports in El País himself, so he has read about it.

I have looked on the DGT website and can only find partial lists in Spanish. The whole thing is probably in the BOE


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> My son has just taken a 'draft' theory test and has failed one of the questions. Does anyone know what the situation is in Spain?
> 
> *Question;*
> "How many triangles should you display when your car breaks down?"
> ...


Triangles info. 
Cómo colocar los triángulos correctamente - Circula Seguro
It depends on the type of road you're on - one way or two way, which makes sense really


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

extranjero said:


> You seem to be dismissive of the of ex pat press, yet you don't appear to read them!
> Even if there are no papers in the area, there has been plenty on line about it.


One can be extremely dismissive of an ex-pat press, if one lives in areas where one does see such newspapers..and quite often one needs more information to be made available online.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ricardoylucia said:


> One can be extremely dismissive of an ex-pat press, if one lives in areas where one does see such newspapers..and quite often one needs more information to be made available online.


And one would then be aware that of all the immigrant free newspapers,Sur in English is a fairly well- written and informative newspaper, certainly a few notches above The Sun.
Assuming of course one lives in an area where one encounters a sufficient number of immigrants to male its distribution worthwhile.,
If it is the case that one doesn't. - as this 'one' doesn't- then one wouldn't really have the experience on which to base one's judgment.

One could of course try learning Spanish, if one is resident in Spain...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

extranjero said:


> You seem to be dismissive of the of ex pat press, yet you don't appear to read them!
> Even if there are no papers in the area, there has been plenty on line about it.


The only one I have encountered in the past was one that begins O P


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Triangles info.
> Cómo colocar los triángulos correctamente - Circula Seguro
> It depends on the type of road you're on - one way or two way, which makes sense really


They could make it a lot easier though if they simply said "put one triangle behind your vehicle, far enough for traffic to react (change langes, reduce speed) upon seeing the triangle". I don't see the use in putting a second triangle up in front of the car on a two way street... 

A second triangle seems to be as useful as the French law that requires those not all too accurate DIY alcohol tests... err.. just don't drink and drive. If you had a few drinks, don't drive for a while and wait a bit longer just to be sure. If you have been drinking more then 2 glasses wait for several hours... or just don't go driving at all... 

Just use common sense (safty first) incase your care breaks down and try to put yourself and your car in such a manner that the risk to yourself and others are as small as possible. 

Would be need if the traffic rules would be more and more in line then they currently are. The general rules are the same but not all the things the police will check for are the same: one country says it's mandatory to carry a First Aid kid, the other requires a fire estinguisher, a third required 2 triangles, yet an other those DIY alcohol tests, an other about what kind of clothing you need to be wearing when you care breaks down... If traveling around by car you can all too easily accidently violate some rule of an other EU country... So much for KISS (and the rules actually making a difference ofcourse).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Whilst excepting Sur in English - I know the guy who writes most of the pieces- I have to agree with Baldi.
Most of the Brit media assumes the average immigrant has a mental age of five. Very often reports of new legislation whether relating to residency requirements, traffic rules or rentals is at best partial and often downright misleading.
It's difficult for a newly- arrived immigrant to find out exactly what the rules are as few arrive speaking fluent Spanish- I certainly didn't.
Even more difficult when the authorities themselves are often unaware of the rules and regulations and give conflicting advice.


----------



## blewbot (May 17, 2013)

How do we interpret this law ? I have a Tom Tom sat nav which operates on a database system and shows static speed cameras......the new law says is legal, so what is a GPS system of camera locations which will have to be uninstalled........confusing.


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Whilst excepting Sur in English - I know the guy who writes most of the pieces- I have to agree with Baldi.
> Most of the Brit media assumes the average immigrant has a mental age of five. Very often reports of new legislation whether relating to residency requirements, traffic rules or rentals is at best partial and often downright misleading.
> It's difficult for a newly- arrived immigrant to find out exactly what the rules are as few arrive speaking fluent Spanish- I certainly didn't.
> Even more difficult when the authorities themselves are often unaware of the rules and regulations and give conflicting advice.


But quite often the authorities are actually aware of new legislation, but more often than not, interpret the law as they see fit. Especially trafico..


----------



## blewbot (May 17, 2013)

*blewbot*

Yes and we can't argue the point, I once told a Guardia that he was mistaken and he went ballistic and threatened to arrest me for " insulting a Guardia Civil officer"./........he was wrong, he knew it, and so did I but he was a spotty faced little T*#t and at that time ..........he was God. 
Most of these " Laws" are just a "good earner" says it all about the Guardia for me.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

blewbot said:


> How do we interpret this law ? I have a Tom Tom sat nav which operates on a database system and shows static speed cameras......the new law says is legal, so what is a GPS system of camera locations which will have to be uninstalled........confusing.


This is an exert of an article....



> Drivers with GPS devices incorporating speed camera detection capabilities will have to deactivate this option.


Seems straightforward enough, it should be an option as it is on my Garmin.

Tom Tom seem pretty helpful in complying with certain laws so no doubt they will update it to include Spain and it should just be a matter of a software update.
Is the TomTom Speed Camera service legal?

It's a bit confusing as a GPS does not actually detect it uses a database, I'm sure quite a discussion between various pencil pushers can be had.
Safest way would be to just turn it off.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

TomTom in Spain only advises of the position of fixed cameras and the law relates to radar detectors. The positions of fixed cameras are available from the DGT website so, since TomTom is not a radar detector, it is permissible to use it in Spain, not that you should need it anyway since you are given plenty of warning with large signs warning you of speed detection by radar and you will usually find a camera within the next couple of kms.

However since you should not be speeding anyway, why are you worried?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

blewbot said:


> How do we interpret this law ? I have a Tom Tom sat nav which operates on a database system and shows static speed cameras......the new law says is legal, so what is a GPS system of camera locations which will have to be uninstalled........confusing


Not uninstalled, just turned off as you are able to do on most smartphone GPS.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems to me the law is quite specific... where an installed GPS system has a database which includes published fixed speed cameras then it is perfectly legal to use it... the type which must be turned off or inhibited are those which include speed camera _detection_ devices... Details of fixed camera or radar monitoring installations are available to all on the dgt.es website and forewarning of such installations is always signposted ahead of the installation site either by signs like this










or overhead gantries with the cameras mounted on the rear side of the gantry.

What the dgt are trying to outlaw is that section of the community who habitually break speed limits, normally the 'hot hatch 18-25 year olds' ... ie., those people who find it necessary to install active radar monitoring devices in order to avoid temporary mobile and hence unpublished speed traps; why else would they need them?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

whitenoiz said:


> Details of fixed camera or radar monitoring installations are available to all on the dgt.es website and forewarning of such installations is always signposted ahead of the installation site either by signs like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be nice to see a sign like that up here where ours are.

I've never seen any 'youngsters' with radar detectors or jammers either here or in the UK.
It isn't a question of using them as you habitually speed but to protect you when you might marginally stray & one of the scum is hiding just at that point. 
I don't use either of them over here but used to use them when working in the UK all the time. Both mine were plug & play so could be used in any vehicle. 
Many vehicles, Porsche being one, you could actually order vehicles with inbuilt radar jamming devices, all totally legal in the Uk , & which could be turned on/off from a button on dash.
What you have to take in to account if you have ever operated a hand-held radar/laser device is the ability of the operator. It only takes a slight deviation of the hand whilst processing or a little shake to give erroneous readings & when many are now trying to fine you for 1mph/kph over limit I'm not going to be paying anyone for there inability to operate the equipment correctly.
I used them from early 90's. it's not something that's just come out.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> TomTom in Spain only advises of the position of fixed cameras and the law relates to radar detectors. The positions of fixed cameras are available from the DGT website so, since TomTom is not a radar detector, it is permissible to use it in Spain, not that you should need it anyway since you are given plenty of warning with large signs warning you of speed detection by radar and you will usually find a camera within the next couple of kms.
> 
> However since you should not be speeding anyway, why are you worried?


France changed it's laws a couple of years ago. You can't have a sat nav that tells you where a camera is, but you can have one with a danger area. A danger area may or may not have a camera. The one problem you will have with technology such as this, the manufacturers update their products, but the shop where you buy it, say in the UK, the sales person will not know what you are talking about. I had this very problem last year. All the main sellers in the UK, the sales person did not understand the laws had changed. Not only that, but you may buy a new sat nav, but how long as the shop had it and is it legal!

As said, the best protection is to abide by the speed limit.


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

I must be old fashioned....grew up with a road atlas (needed one to use in London) - still use a road atlas and 98% of the time abide by the speed limits and the laws of the land (however crass they may be sometimes).


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

ricardoylucia said:


> I must be old fashioned....grew up with a road atlas (needed one to use in London) - still use a road atlas and 98% of the time abide by the speed limits and the laws of the land (however crass they may be sometimes).


98% of the time, that means you *break the law* 2% of the time. 
Hope Baldi is not reading this as he will have a fit & reply what a wicked person you are ......... comming here to Spain and *knowingly* flouting the rules & regs. 

BTW once you use a good SatNav unit you will unlikely go back to paper.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

playamonte said:


> 98% of the time, that means you *break the law* 2% of the time.
> Hope Baldi is not reading this as he will have a fit & reply what a wicked person you are ......... comming here to Spain and *knowingly* flouting the rules & regs.
> 
> BTW once you use a good SatNav unit you will unlikely go back to paper.


After you have been misdirected a few times, you WILL go back to paper and also enjoy what is just off the route. For example, If we had stuck to the satnav when going to Amiens we would never have found the Underground City of Naours.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> After you have been misdirected a few times, you WILL go back to paper and also enjoy what is just off the route. For example, If we had stuck to the satnav when going to Amiens we would never have found the Underground City of Naours.


Been there many times so do not need the satnav now & your point is ?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

playamonte said:


> 98% of the time, that means you *break the law* 2% of the time.
> Hope Baldi is not reading this as he will have a fit & reply what a wicked person you are ......... comming here to Spain and *knowingly* flouting the rules & regs.
> 
> BTW once you use a good SatNav unit you will unlikely go back to paper.


Is a TomTom considered a 'good' satnav, I wonder?
The last time we used it to go to the Alentejo region of Portugal it sent us on a route which added over an hour to our journey. 
Coming back I used a rosd map and homing instinct and as I said shaved over an hour off the trip.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Last year a family turned up outside our villa in a hire car with Tom Tom installed. They had been directed to our house using the satnav. The male driver looked and was lost. He asked, 'I know this isn't where we want to be, but how close to the Alhambra Palace are we?'. 'Nuff said....


----------

